# I need a good entry level Fulfillment company



## WeedforWarriors (Jul 20, 2014)

I need a good entry level fulfillment company, I believe. I am working on building a t-shirt company and am trying to do as much research as possible. I am getting my website set up with Shopify. Do I need a vendor, labeler, and printer, all separate to coordinate with shopify? Or is there a simple fulfillment company that can handle everything from printing to shipping to the customer, and connects with shopify in a simple manner?

Also I would like to do it with drop shipping if thats easy/makes sense.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you get some company to do all the work, how much do you think will be left for you?....


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

WeedforWarriors said:


> I need a good entry level fulfillment company, I believe. I am working on building a t-shirt company and am trying to do as much research as possible. I am getting my website set up with Shopify. Do I need a vendor, labeler, and printer, all separate to coordinate with shopify? Or is there a simple fulfillment company that can handle everything from printing to shipping to the customer, and connects with shopify in a simple manner?
> 
> Also I would like to do it with drop shipping if thats easy/makes sense.


There are multiple companies (including ours) that have full integration apps with Shopify. 

https://apps.shopify.com/search/query?utf8=✓&q=dtg


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Yea I would go with Matt above. We have been with Printaura a couple months now and pretty happy. Absolutely love the api integration, makes life so easy.


----------

